# Did Santa bring Harvey a kindle???



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Come on, Harvey......check in. You're killing us here.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I know I wanted to know if Harvey got his Kindle from Santa. I have to leave here soon to go to my sister's house I cannot wait to hear if Harvey got a Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its just passed 830 on the west coast...I'm barely awake. May be a bit until we get a reply.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Santa was good! He brought me a Kindle - - and a matching one for KindleWidow!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We are most pleased.  My first download will be Leslie's book!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, the beautiful box.  Congratulations Harvey and wife.  Will we ever see you here again.

Happy Kindlemas!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats to Harvey and Mrs. Harvey for being Kindle owners! Don't forget to change your sig.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was just going to ask the same question!

YAHOO for Harvey and the KindleWidow!  Thanks for the pictures as proof perfect.

Problem now will be Harvey reading and not "taking care of business" LOL LOL  

Feliz Navidad


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrat to both of you!!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I may disappear for a few hours while I immerse myself in Kindling!! But I will be back!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you Harvey and KW!!  Enjoy!
Sheryl


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

A matching pair...Has your wife discovered kindle accessories yet.? Congrads!

I'm going to bring people the to dark side (kindleboards) now. laters


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Harvey and KindleWidow!


Mrs. Harvey, be sure to check out the Accessories Board!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a new Kindle owner don't forget to click the "Read This" link a the top of the page for links to threads with answers to all your questions.      

OH, and I did get the way cool purple j'tote laptop bag. . . it holds my laptop and kindle and wallet and assorted bits:  cell phone, keys, etc.  The wallet is also pretty though the card slots are a little tight. . .but I think they'll loosen with use.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

This is exactly what I cam here to find out.  I can't say just how happy I am for the both of you and especially Harvey!  It's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations Harvey and Kindlewidow!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas Harvey and Kindlewidow.  And you don't even have to share.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome, Dude and Dudette!  Harvey, when you come up for air, let us know what you decided to read after Leslie's FAQ.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Doing the Happy Dance for Harvey and Mrs. Harvey.
               
P.S. Mrs. Harvey check out the skins and all the great covers.  I think you Kindle would like a change of clothes.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

That old Santa..........he's a good guy!  Enjoy your Kindle.  Let us know what you're reading.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo Harvey and kindle widow!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We are most pleased.  My first download will be Leslie's book!!


This is a beautiful sight! Congratulations Harvey and Kindlewidow!

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Santa was good! He brought me a Kindle - - and a matching one for KindleWidow!!


Harvey - awesome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations Harvey & Mrs. Harvey. I'm so happy for you that you both got a Kindle. Even though you've read about them and heard tons about them, you still weren't quite ready for how great they are until you have your own.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo for you two!  A doubly Merry Christmas.  Don't forget to come up for air and food!  

Katiekat


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on the matching Kindles! Life is good!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Tell me, you experienced Kindlers - - Should I be worried about all of these 'Your Amazon Order...' messages that are suddenly appearing in my email in-box? 

We can't stop!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Only worry is if you have to dip into the twins' college funds to pay for those purchases.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Tell me, you experienced Kindlers - - Should I be worried about all of these 'Your Amazon Order...' messages that are suddenly appearing in my email in-box?
> 
> We can't stop!


Be afraid! Be very afraid!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Tell me, you experienced Kindlers - - Should I be worried about all of these 'Your Amazon Order...' messages that are suddenly appearing in my email in-box?  We can't stop!


Time to start saving your change for Amazon Gift Cards?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Get the gift cards! That way you won't have a heart attack when you get your credit card bill. The one click is way, way dangerous.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Tell me, you experienced Kindlers - - Should I be worried about all of these 'Your Amazon Order...' messages that are suddenly appearing in my email in-box?
> 
> We can't stop!


You think that's bad? Wait til you start accessorizing...Oberon covers x 2, decal girl skins x 2, totes/bags to carry them...

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats to Harvey and the missus.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Hopefully, some of those are for free books. I hope the ones posted a week or two ago are still available.

Remember: Samples are free. 

How's the Whispernet working for you?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

WhisperNet has worked really well. Very fast downloads. 

Haven't downloaded a free book yet, I will have to browse through those as well. I have been browsing through our Book Corner thread for inspiration - - that has been great! And I picked up Outlander so I can be ready for our first book group meeting.

The only book I've read end-to-end so far is Leslie's FAQ, and one my wife downloaded - Stuff White People Like, which we find side-splitting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Haven't downloaded a free book yet, I will have to browse through those as well. I have been browsing through our Book Corner thread for inspiration - - that has been great!


Better start learning to sort low price to high. It gets to be like eating peanuts. Once you start, you can't stop.

And kindleboarders recommend such good books. Now you understand what all the moaning and groaning is about and why one of our vocab words is Kindleruptcy.



> And I picked up Outlander so I can be ready for our first book group meeting.


Woo Hoo! Now the Klub has Board Kred. The Big Guy himself is joining us.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey,

You of all people know that a link is required!











L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations to you and KindleWidow!

I do hope the two of you like some of the same books, it will help stretch those dollars.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

woohoo grats on getting your Kindle for the Holidays


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Congratulations to you and KindleWidow!
> 
> I do hope the two of you like some of the same books, it will help stretch those dollars.


This is totally off topic but Luv, I saw a license plate today:
*
3XX&1XY*

and completely thought of you and that little guy in his Spiderman underpants! LOL

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG!!! Bookends!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats Harey and Wife on your new kindles!!!!  

Theresam


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Hooray for Harvey and the wife for getting Kindles!

I must join you.  Santa was nice to me and graciously gave me the Kindle this year too.  I love it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Erich said:


> Hooray for Harvey and the wife for getting Kindles!
> 
> I must join you. Santa was nice to me and graciously gave me the Kindle this year too. I love it!


That's great, Erich! We will both be having a good time breaking them in!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Harvey,
> 
> You of all people know that a link is required!
> 
> L


Busted! Thanks for providing that link, Leslie!


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your Kindles  & Merry Christmas!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is totally off topic but Luv, I saw a license plate today:
> *
> 3XX&1XY*
> 
> ...


Oh that's funny! (Mine is BRATBUS) Thanks for thinking of me. BTW, he got Darth Vader ones from Santa.

And to get it back on topic  Both my mom and my daughter got their Kindles this morning and were totally surprised! I had made a big deal about them being backordered until February so neither one of them were expecting it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Oh, that is great to hear. You had a very Kindle-y Christmas too!


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

woot, woot,  Good for both of you.  You will love them!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Harvey   Enjoy your Kindle!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Harvey and KindleWidow I am so Happy for both of you.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We are most pleased.  My first download will be Leslie's book!!


One of the best Christmas presents I've gotten today!

I'm _so happy_ for both of you.

Laura,

*Go! Fight! Win!*

Marci


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh that's funny! (Mine is BRATBUS) Thanks for thinking of me. BTW, he got Darth Vader ones from Santa.
> 
> And to get it back on topic  Both my mom and my daughter got their Kindles this morning and were totally surprised! I had made a big deal about them being backordered until February so neither one of them were expecting it.


Well as long as he doesn't run around yelling "Look Look!! Darth Vader is sticking his tongue out!!!" you'll be OK.

I love that you kept the early shipment to yourself and surprised them with Kindles for Christmas. That had to be the best feeling ever to see thier faces.

What is it about a kindle that just makes everyone so happy? It's almost as good as getting a puppy or kitten.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Erich said:


> Hooray for Harvey and the wife for getting Kindles!
> 
> I must join you. Santa was nice to me and graciously gave me the Kindle this year too. I love it!


Erich,

Congratulations and welcome! So glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I came here today for the specific reason of finding out if Harvey got his Kindle.

Congratulations Harvey and KW!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Rivery said:


> I came here today for the specific reason of finding out if Harvey got his Kindle.
> 
> Congratulations Harvey and KW!


I know, doesn't make you feel good alll over that they finally got theirs after all this time?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so glad Harvey and Mrs Harvey have their Kindles.  I was feeling guilty enjoying the site and my Kindle, when they were doing without - now it's clear sailing ahead!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Whew!  I was worried that Santa wasn't bringing you one.  But now your household has two!  Niiiiice 

Happy Kindling!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind replies. It has been a long year, and all I can say is... if anything, you all were under-hyping the Kindle all this time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

For something that is so simple to use and addictive, it is just difficult to explain the feelings involved with Kindling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thank you so much for your kind replies. It has been a long year, and all I can say is... if anything, you all were under-hyping the Kindle all this time.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thank you so much for your kind replies. It has been a long year, and all I can say is... if anything, you all were under-hyping the Kindle all this time.


So I guess you like it?  It's just an impossible experience to describe.

I didn't bring Little Gertie to Christmas dinner and there were some people who hadn't seen it and didn't even know about Kindle. I just couldn't find the right words. I finally told them to check out the videos.

One of the things that surprised me is the how comfortable it is to hold and use since a lot of reviewers said the opposite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I think most critics are bitter fools that seem to suck on the lemon side of life.  If they ever say anything good about anything, they were paid to do it, not because the item is really good.

I trust actual user reviews much more.  If I want to know about a movie, I read reviews written by people that saw it, not critics.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Harvey and Kindlewidow!! So glad you both have Kindles now!


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, I'm a newbie here so maybe this has already been covered somewhere.  Harvey started this board before you owned a Kindle? WHat prompted that?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> OK, I'm a newbie here so maybe this has already been covered somewhere. Harvey started this board before you owned a Kindle? WHat prompted that?


He started this board in Nov 2007 and didn't get a Kindle until Dec 2008. 13 long months...very long months.

L


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 26, 2008)

My question is what prompted him to start the boards if he didn't already own a Kindle?  Was there something specific that sparked the flame?  Obviously I'm glad he did it, because it's given me lots of information to read while waiting on the opportunity to order my own.  lol  I'm just curious about the source of his motivation.

And oh yeah, CONGRATULATIONS (albeit a bit late..lol) to both of you!!  =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

"If you build it, they WILL come."

He did 
We did
Say no more.


----------

